# Hunter shoots himself in foot with crossbow, becomes pinned to ATV



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.wtsp.com/news/article/21...f-in-foot-with-crossbow-becomes-pinned-to-ATV


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

I'll stick to a conventional bow for a while longer HA HA!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

you know that crap had to hurt! or heck i guess the article said he was a parapalegic, so you think he actually felt it? or was just like "ah man... shot myself in the foot again..."


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ya if i was paraplegic i woulda just pulled my foot off.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

I've never seen a crossbow that you cocked with a bolt (arrow) in the thing. They are designed to be cocked without a bolt involved. So something about the story is fishy, he was probably screwing around and smoked his foot, but out of embarrasment told the cocking story. LOL


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

greenkitty7 said:


> you know that crap had to hurt! or heck i guess the article said he was a parapalegic, so you think he actually felt it? or was just like "ah man... shot myself in the foot again..."


HAHAHA

I have an issue with anyone riding alone, but for a parapalegic to be alone. That's just stupid. Aren't there awards for people like that?


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Darwin awards possibly?


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah...that's it!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i have that book.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

As long as you're not in it. That's what counts


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I look at it this way at least he was out trying to hunt and have fun. I couldent even think about being a parapalegic could you? Most people like that dont do anything so all said im glad that he didnt get hert worse then that like roll his bike on him self.What makes me mad is that none of his stupid friends or family went with the poor guy.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Don't get me wrong, I'm happy he's getting out too. Everyone should be able to participate in a hobby/sport they enjoy. What bothered me was that he was out riding alone and had to wait for someone to find him. I get mad at my able-bodied friends who ride or hunt alone. I have a feeling since he's out there in the first place he probably insisted his buddies leave him because "I'll be fine, you go on ahead"

The human spirit is a funny thing. Some people just curl up and do nothing, while others will go to great lengths to find a way to participate.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

Maybe the reason no one was near him is they knew how good _(or not)_ he was with a cross bow. _Sorry, couldn't resist..... I get get yall's point......unfortunately, so did the hunter.....my bad, couldn't resist that one either._


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

oldmanbrute said:


> Maybe the reason no one was near him is they knew how good _(or not)_ he was with a cross bow. _Sorry, couldn't resist..... I get get yall's point......unfortunately, so did the hunter.....my bad, couldn't resist that one either._


 
:haha: Some people just need...a little extra room....


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

He was just trying to get a leg up on everyone......thumbs down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Well now....


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Okay, I use a cross bow, and you dont put the arrow into the bow until after its been cocked and saftied, why in the hell would he be trying to **** it with a bolt in place, doesnt make sense. And further more, unlike a standard bow, cross bow bolts do not have a nock on the ends of the arrows to hold them in place on the string when the string is drawn. I call bullshit on how it happened, I think maybe he was fartin around and let it go off into his foot and is to embarrassed to say so.

Glad he is okay and getting out there!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Wyo beat me2 it....fail.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

if he was cocking it while on the wheeler... hmm, 1. he wouldnt be able to hold it down with his foot using the foot stirrup...(hes parapalegic, and the floor boards probably dont have enough room on them for the limbs on a crossbow anyway) 2. the bolt wouldnt stay on while cocking it, 3. the only way he would have been able to **** it is with a crank assist mechanism, and why would he point it down while cranking it?


----------

